# Recommend changing the LEDs on Bachmann's Caboose



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

For an indoor display train I purchased a Bachmann 1:20.3 D&RGW caboose (purchased it at the SWGRS). Very nice model, but....

I was never happy with the LEDs it came with. The LEDs in the marker lights seemed alright until I changed the lenses to red and amber. I used those neat Fresnel LED covers (got mine from Mouser). But the amber lenses looked green when lit. So I guess a white LED and amber lenses make green









The other LEDs in the interior lamps seemed too orange. I suppose this is to simulate an oil lamp. But to me it just looked strange. Too orange.

So I replaced all the Bachmann LEDs with Golden White 3mm LEDs (got mine from Ulrich). Very simple to do. Pull out the Bachmann LED and replace with a Golden White LED. All I had to do was cut the Golden White LED leads to size.

What an improvement. The marker lenses are all the correct color now and the interior lamps look so much better.





























I'm also in the process of painting the grab irons and other parts aluminum. Kind of a pain to do, but it looks better already. Oh I also added an extra interior light to help illuminate the great interior. I hooked up a 14v bulb directly to the truck power leads. My display track has a constant DC voltage of 14 volts.


----------



## chama (Jan 2, 2008)

Actually, I'm OK with the original LEDs, but I want to thank you for reminding me to paint the handrails, ladders, etc. Tremendous improvement in the appearnce of the caboose! 

This is a really nicely detailed model, but there is no evidence I know of for the safety items not to be painted aluminum (I prefer this) or white, especially since the Bachmann caboose has the ladder extensions which were added later in their history by which time safety had become a concern.


----------

